
Ford Fusion Hybrid Is Rated at 41 M.P.G - jaydub
http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/23/ford-fusion-hybrid-is-rated-at-41-mpg/
======
waratuman
Its about time that the American auto industry started catching up to what the
foreign companies have been doing. I still don't plan on buying an American
car, but it is a step in the right direction.

------
bdfh42
41 miles per gallon is still terrible - even allowing for the small size of
the US gallon. Ford do rather better with the cars they sell in Europe - as do
the European manufacturers.

~~~
DabAsteroid
_41 miles per gallon is still terrible ... Ford do rather better with the cars
they sell in Europe_

We don't have to wonder why.

European countries tend to have lax safety and smog-emission standards. If
America had those same lax standards, ceteris peribus, fuel economy would be
higher there.

European countries also tend to have higher fuel prices. If America had those
same high fuel prices, ceteris peribus, consumers there would select vehicles
with higher fuel economy.

